# Hintergrundfarbe von einem disabled Button ändern ?



## Cole (19. Jul 2006)

Hi,

Wenn ich einen Button mittels button.setEnabled(false) deaktiviere, möchte ich, dass er hinterher ne andere Farbe hat.
Wenn ich aber zB folgendes schreibe hat er immer noch dieses hässliche Grau:

```
but = new JButton ( );
      but.setText ("<html><center>3</html>");

      but.setEnabled(false);
      but.setBackground(Color.RED);
```

Könnt ihr mir da helfen?
Ich meine ich habe hier mal nen Thread gesehen, der in die Richtung geht, aber konnte ihn nicht mehr finden...


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

Am saubersten löst man das direkt über das LaF d.h. du änderst einfach die Disabledfarbe des Buttons auf das was du haben willst.

Ich habe es aber auch so ähnlich gelöst wie du indem ich die setEnabled-Methode überschrieben habe und dann nach super.setEnabled(state) wieder die Farbe korrekt gesetzt habe.


----------



## Cole (19. Jul 2006)

foobar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Am saubersten löst man das direkt über das LaF d.h. du änderst einfach die Disabledfarbe des Buttons auf das was du haben willst.
> 
> Ich habe es aber auch so ähnlich gelöst wie du indem ich die setEnabled-Methode überschrieben habe und dann nach super.setEnabled(state) wieder die Farbe korrekt gesetzt habe.



Und wie geht das? Und: Was ist LaF?
Verstehe grad nur Bahnhof.


----------



## SamHotte (19. Jul 2006)

"Look and Feel"


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

> Was ist LaF?


Look and Feel http://java.rrzn.uni-hannover.de/tkji/javakurs/swing/laf.html



> Und wie geht das?


Ungefähr so:


```
btnSomething = new JButton ("Something")
{
   public void setEnabled(boolean state)
  {
     super.setEnabled(state);
     if (!state) setBackground(Color.RED);
  }
};
```

Falls das nicht funktioniert mußt du etwas basteln. Ich hatte das selbe Problem bei einer Combobox und das hat auch etwas gedauert bis es endlich gefunzt hat.


----------



## Cole (19. Jul 2006)

Hmm, das funktioniert irgendwie nicht.
Wenn ich die Methode einbauen will, bekomm ich folgenden Fehler:
Die Methode setEnabled(boolean) ist für den Typ Object nicht definiert (undefined).
Kannst du da mal kurz reinschauen? (Zeile 129-144)


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.FlowLayout;
import java.awt.GridLayout;
import java.awt.event.MouseAdapter;

import javax.swing.*;
import com.sun.org.apache.bcel.internal.generic.NEW;
import java.awt.CardLayout;



public class Beispiel
{

  JPanel glass = new JPanel();
  private JFrame jFrame = null;  //  @jve:decl-index=0:visual-constraint="102,65"
  private JPanel jContentPane = null;
  private JPanel jPanel = null;
  private JButton jButton2 = null;
  private JComponent jPanel1 = null;
  private JButton jButton = null;
  private JButton jButton3 = null;
  private JButton jButton4 = null;
  private JComponent jPanel3 = null;
  private JPanel jPanel2 = null;
  private JFrame getJFrame ( )

  {
    if (jFrame == null)
    {
      jFrame = new JFrame ( );
      jFrame.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
      jFrame.setSize(new java.awt.Dimension(445,317));
      jFrame.setTitle("Hallo,Testbild");

      jFrame.setContentPane(getJContentPane());
      jFrame.setVisible(true);



    }
    return jFrame;
  }


  private JPanel getJContentPane ( )
  {
    if (jContentPane == null)
    {
      GridLayout gridLayout = new GridLayout();
      gridLayout.setRows(1);
      jContentPane = new JPanel ( );
      jContentPane.setLayout(gridLayout);
      jContentPane.add(getJPanel(), null);
    }
    return jContentPane;
  }


  private JPanel getJPanel ( )
  {
    if (jPanel == null)
    {

      jPanel = new JPanel ( );
      jPanel.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
      jPanel.add(getJPanel2(), java.awt.BorderLayout.WEST);
    }
    return jPanel;
  }


  private JButton getJButton2 ( )
  {
    if (jButton2 == null)
    {
      jButton2 = new JButton ( );

      jButton2.setText("Irgendwas");
      jButton2.setPreferredSize(new java.awt.Dimension(80,50));
      jButton2.setName("jButton2");  // Generated
      jButton2.setToolTipText("Hallo, ich bin ein Button");

      jButton2.addActionListener (new java.awt.event.ActionListener ( )
      {
        public void actionPerformed (java.awt.event.ActionEvent e)
        {
          Glassed glassed = new Glassed();
          glassed.getContent().setLayout( new GridLayout( 1, 1 ));

          JPanel glass = new JPanel();
          glass.setOpaque( false );
          glass.addMouseListener( new MouseAdapter(){} );
          glassed.setGlass( glass );



          glassed.getContent().add( jPanel3 );
//          jPanel3 = glassed;
        }
      });
    }
    return jButton2;
  }


  private JButton getJButton ( )
  {
    if (jButton == null)
    {
      jButton = new JButton ( );
      jButton.setText("Ende");
      jButton.setName("jButton");  // Generated
      jButton.addActionListener (new java.awt.event.ActionListener ( )
      {
        public void actionPerformed (java.awt.event.ActionEvent e)
        {
          System.exit(0);
        }
      });
    }
    return jButton;
  }


  private JButton getJButton3 ( )
  {
    if (jButton3 == null)
    {
      jButton3 = new JButton ( );
      jButton3.setText("Button");

    }
    return jButton3;

  }

  public void setEnabled(boolean state)
  {
     super.setEnabled(state);
     if (!state) jButton3.setBackground(Color.RED);
  }

  private JButton getJButton4 ( )
  {
    if (jButton4 == null)
    {
      jButton4 = new JButton ( );
      jButton4.setText("Nocheiner");
    }
    return jButton4;
  }


  private JComponent getJPanel1 ( )
  {
    if (jPanel1 == null)
    {

      jPanel1 = new JPanel ( );
      jPanel1.setLayout(new FlowLayout());
      jPanel1.add(getJButton2(), null);  // Generated
      jPanel1.add(getJButton(), getJButton().getName());  // Generate
      }


    return jPanel1;
  }
  /**
   * This method initializes jPanel3
   *
   * @return javax.swing.JPanel
   */
  private JComponent getJPanel3 ( )
  {
    if (jPanel3 == null)
    {
        jPanel3 = new JPanel ( );
        jPanel3.setLayout(new FlowLayout());

        jPanel3.add(getJButton3(), null);
        jPanel3.add(getJButton4(), null);

    }
    return jPanel3;
  }


  /**
   * This method initializes jPanel2
   *
   * @return javax.swing.JPanel
   */
  private JPanel getJPanel2 ( )
  {
    if (jPanel2 == null)
    {
      jPanel2 = new JPanel ( );
      jPanel2.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
      jPanel2.add(getJPanel1(), java.awt.BorderLayout.SOUTH);
      jPanel2.add(getJPanel3(), java.awt.BorderLayout.NORTH);
    }
    return jPanel2;
  }


  public static void main (String [ ] args)
  {

      Beispiel beispiel = new Beispiel();
      beispiel.getJFrame();






  }

}

class Glassed extends JLayeredPane{
    private JComponent glass;
    private JComponent content;

    public Glassed(){
        glass = new JPanel();
        glass.setOpaque( false );
        setLayer( glass, JLayeredPane.MODAL_LAYER.intValue() );
        add( glass );

        content = new JPanel();
        setLayer( content, JLayeredPane.DEFAULT_LAYER.intValue() );
        add( content );

        invalidate();
    }

    public JComponent getContent() {
        return content;
    }

    public void setGlass( JComponent glass ) {
        remove( this.glass );

        this.glass = glass;
        setLayer( glass, JLayeredPane.MODAL_LAYER.intValue() );
        add( glass );

        invalidate();
    }

    @Override
    public Dimension getPreferredSize() {
        return content.getPreferredSize();
    }

    @Override
    public Dimension getMinimumSize() {
        return content.getMinimumSize();
    }

    @Override
    public Dimension getMaximumSize() {
        return content.getMaximumSize();
    }

    @Override
    public void doLayout() {
        content.setBounds( 0, 0, getWidth(), getHeight() );
        glass.setBounds( 0, 0, getWidth(), getHeight() );
    }
}
```


----------



## foobar (19. Jul 2006)

So habe ich das auch nicht implementiert. Du mußt die Methode im JButton überschreiben.


```
private JButton getJButton3 ( )
  {
    if (jButton3 == null)
    {
      jButton3 = new JButton ( )
      {
       public void setEnabled(boolean state)
       {
       super.setEnabled(state);
       if (!state) jButton3.setBackground(Color.RED);
     } 
     };
      jButton3.setText("Button");

    }
    return jButton3;

  }
```

P.S. Wenn du dich mit Swing noch nicht so gut auskennst, kann dir nur davon abraten einen GUI-Designer wie den VE zu verwenden. Sonst lernst du die Basics nie.


----------



## Cole (20. Jul 2006)

Danke dir, hatte das mit dem Überschreiben der bestehenden Methode nicht geschnallt. :/
Noch ne andere Frage:

Das müsste doch eigentlich mit allen Farben funktionieren oder?
Also wenn ich das schreib:

```
super.setEnabled(state);
         if (!state) jButton.setBackground(Color.RED);
```

geht es einwandfrei, aber wenn ich schreibe:


```
super.setEnabled(state);
         if (!state) jButton.setBackground(meineFarbe);
```

wird es trotzdem wieder grau. meineFarbe hohl ich mir einen Schritt vorher über


```
originalColor = jButton1.getBackground ( );
```

Achja, meineFarbe existiert, ist also nicht so, dass da beim getBackground was falsch läuft (hab ich getestet).

[Edit]: Hab nochmal was ausprobiert:
Ne neue Color erstellt mir nem beliebigen RGB Wert und den eingesetzt, das ging!
So wies aussieht liegt das Problem darin, dass originalColor = jButton1.getBackground ( ); (also der Standardfarbe der Buttons) noch "irgendwas" hat ausser den RGB Farben.

Gibts dafür irgendne Lösungsmöglichkeit?

[Edit2]: Liegt möglicherweise doch nicht an irgendeiner Zusatzstruktur, die auf dem Button liegt.
Habs mir mal ausgeben lassen, die Standardbuttons haben den RGB-Wert 238,238,238 .

Wäre super wenn da jemand ne Idee hat!


----------

